
Ask HN - Need Growth Advices for My Travel Startup -We Have $0 Budget - emresemercioglu
Hey everyone!
I am co-founder at a travel startup. I will explain shortly what we do below but I need your growth advices for my startup. We ran out of money and have almost 0 budget for marketing. Please let me know what you would do for growth hacking. Especially for sales<p>Short information 
our startup is a travel marketplace which connects travelers and locals through unique local experiences and tours hosted by locals of the city.
We have launched 8 months ago and so far we have +450 tours in more than 150 cities( 40 countries)
Local people show travelers their cities&#x27; hidden beauties, gems and tastes. So they make money in their free times... Yes airbnb has entered the market too.<p>Looking forward to hearing your recommendations
======
2_listerine_pls
are u located in hyderabad?

~~~
emresemercioglu
I don't think it was a response to my question.

~~~
2_listerine_pls
Do you have to respond to out of topic questions?

~~~
emresemercioglu
Anyone knows how to report as a spam?

~~~
emresemercioglu
Because this guy is just trying to get some visitors to his startup. And he
thinks these visitors will turn his/her startup a billion dollar company

